# Learning to drive and freaking out!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all

I am 23, bought a horse instead of learning to drive.

Now I am.

I've had 7 lessons. I can't get on the roads without a qualified instructor, it's against the law.

And here is the thing. My instructor is an absolute ***.

I've been in tears three times, and now I am nervous, heart racing and sweaty palmed about lessons, and mine is four hours away. The last I had he tore a strip out of me.

He spends a lot of time playing on his phone, or just being disinterested. I am stalling a lot more now, and get so nervous I hit every button and pedal in sight. I'm driving an Audi Q5 and it's massive. I felt fine the first couple of lessons, now I feel like I don't want to drive.

He makes me feel like I'm stupid because his 17yo students can do it. And I know they can, but I'm doing it in a foreign language and he just destroys my already low confidence.

I'm basically asking for help and advice.

My parents are both aware, and my dad is sitting in with me tonight.
I'm bound by a contract, so can't take my business elsewhere.

I have yet to complete 3 night drives, 3 motor way drives and more normal kinds of lessons. Well, minimum of three depending how well it goes.. or badly.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow! Sounds awful. I am assuming you are paying for these lessons? So I would not tolerate that kind of service. Is there more than one person there that you could get your lessons from? Did your parents arrange for the lessons? Maybe they can help you out here.

We do not need actual driving instructors here in NJ, but we had to have a car with the emergency brake in the middle, which my car did not have. So for my second daughter, I bought a lesson and a time when they could take her for the test at the DMV. She had someone she did not care for for the first lesson, but got someone better for taking the test. My first daughter got a total A$$ for the driving test at the DMV, but they are famous for being rude. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since your confidence is being shattered it's working to his advantage. You'll need another round of lessons, at your expense. Is there no one else? In Canada if you have a learner's permit you can drive anywhere with a licensed driver, just not on your own. Supposedly the insurance companies offer a concession if a person goes to a driving school but that's more for kids under 18 as their insurance is very high. Does the contract state that the instructor is entitled to dehumanize you?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

There are lots of schools, but my German for this kind of learning is basic. He has ALL my money, and I signed a contract. 

There is an "area" where we can pay to go for an hour, but dad/bf's cars are RHD and I am learning in a LHD. 

I've paid for this myself, which ****es me off. I'm not some 17yo who has their mum and dad paying, this is my money and he treats me like I'm nothing but poop on the bottow of his shoe.

I think I will find the nerve to speak to him in a calm manner tonight. My first three lessons were great, then he started the snapping and sighing. Following that, my confidence has just been broken. 

I thought I just needed to toughen up, but it's a big vehicle, a busy town and I need to drive on the motorway at 130KM/H to pass... I don't feel I can do that with him right now.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Could your dad or someone you feel totally at ease with take you to a big empty parking lot so you could become a little more comfortable with driving so you won't be so nervous with an instructor?

My siblings and I learned to drive by tooling around in my dad's car in the back yard. Hard telling how many sets of tires the 5 of us wore out making those laps around the garden. ( :


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Regardless he ought to be treating you with respect and teaching you, especially if he is being paid to teach you. Maybe with your dad sitting with you he will be more cordial.

The best advice I have is take a deep breath and relax, if your instructor is not saying anything helpful ignore him, just say "blah blah blah" in your head of course, take a breath and get back to what your doing. 

You probably have the whole driving thing down and getting the mechanics is timing, just like with the horses. Since you say your stalling I assume your driving a stick shift. You have to feel the pedals, feel the car, and respond accordingly. Watch your RPM gauge and listen to the engine to help you know when to shift, if you feel like your going to stall push the clutch back down give it some more gas and try again. If you are having trouble finding the gears, practice with the engine off, just changing gears. 

If the turn signals confuse you practice while sitting still. Practice using all the cars gadgets while sitting still. You could even draw a diagram and practice in you head while your sitting in a chair, just moving your hands in the general movements might help your muscle memory once your in the car. The biggest thing is don't panic, breath and focus on what your doing.

The thing about driving is you have to able perform under pressure, traffic, other drivers driving like a**holes, detours, driving in unknown areas are all stressful situations and you have to be able to stay calm and be safe. Learning from this a**hole of an instructor may not be all bad, if you can learn and manage to drive with him sitting next to you driving solo will be easy.

To anyone who has been driving a long time it is second nature you just know where everything is, you can read traffic patterns to know what is going to happen, you know how much room you need to change lanes, you can feel the road under your car, you just know how to do it without thinking. Much like handling horses after a while you just know. 

Give yourself a break it will get easier and you will be successful, despite your instructor. Good luck, remember to breath!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can do an empty car park.

That isn't the problem. 

The car has a very weird clutch, and I can't get the clutch control right so I stall.

And when I do something wrong, he shouts and I go in to full panic mode.
And or cry. I turned right when lights turned green, expected the pedestrian crossing, went to break, but hit the gas instead, then turned the car away... right in to the path of a tram.

The last lesson I had was a week and a half ago "I would not be impressed with that lesson if I were you, you were unconcentrated and absolutely dangerous!"
That wasn't even the tram incident, and he spends more time on his whatsapp than anything else


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

gssw5 said:


> Regardless he ought to be treating you with respect and teaching you, especially if he is being paid to teach you. Maybe with your dad sitting with you he will be more cordial.
> 
> The best advice I have is take a deep breath and relax, if your instructor is not saying anything helpful ignore him, just say "blah blah blah" in your head of course, take a breath and get back to what your doing.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks gssw5, this was a great help. I am driving manual.. or stick. My dad is an advanced police driver from back in the day, and I so wish he could take me out on the roads.

I hope he will be in a good mood after having a week off, and my dad being there. If not, I want to terminate the contract. I shouldn't feel sick at the thought of something as simple as driving, but now I'm over thinking and stressing to the point where I can't focus on my work or sleep


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Have you tried "asking" him to stop, not in a "you're hurting my feelings" sort of way but a "your actions are putting both of us in danger" way.

Once when I was learning to drive my mom was freaking out at me and she actually grabbed the wheel :shock: I told her that she either needed to keep to herself or I would pull over and we could trade spots -- that I was not going to tolerate people in the passenger seat making decisions for me.

Remember that when you are driving you are in control, not him. If he asks you to make a lane change you are not comfortable with just tell him you feel it would be dangerous. I would literally just keep saying "I do not feel like I could safely [xyz] right now, I will when I can" nothing personal about it but it was true, it helped me remember to not rush myself.

Also :clap: I could never drive a stick LHD. My left hand just won't operate the gear shift. :rofl: I was constantly putting the car in 3rd when I wanted 1st


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a good way to put it, and actually sums up how I feel.

I freeze panic, like when I jump, and just sit there, gazing in to the distance. Not good.

Honey, in a LHD you stick with your right hand 

Gears are NO issue, funnily enough. Apart from not moving off fast enough from traffic lights yet.

SEVEN lessons though. And half hour ones, at that.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Your dad is riding with you during this lesson? It sounds to me like this guy needs a talking to before the lesson even starts. Be firm and tell him that you are a paying adult customer and deserve to be treated with respect. His actions are making you uncomfortable, and you are paying him to observe and give needed advice as necessary. Not to play on his phone and make negative remarks towards you or comparing you to children. Don't be rude or a jerk, but remind him that you're paying him for the service and that you expect to be treated properly. Having Dad there will probably help, though it'd be nice if the guy wasn't a jerk to begin with. If he gets smart with the two of you then remind him then mention terminating the contract and taking your business elsewhere because you're not getting the services that you paid for.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

What exactly is he doing / saying to put you in tears 3 times?

I hated learning to drive and would have happily cried with frustration many times but mostly turned it into gritty determination. Basically you are teaching yourself to drive and he is just the legal necessity for you to be able to drive the car. I had a very disinterested instructor but looking back I think he was really bored with his job and hated it, the next instructor was better but he didn't do anything but I felt happier and got on with it more. All I can say is, try and be detached and not critical of yourself, it will get easier  and treat him as being there just to prevent an accident.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

He phoned to say he'd be early and that he'd pick me up rather than meeting at the school. His tone was pleasant and so I asked my dad to stay home.

The previous driver was in the car, so not sure if that is because he was so much better or because he was chilled out after a week off.

Lesson went well, I know I have more things to work on but now I KNOW.

Dream, I think you jinxed me, I could get 1/3 right at all today!

Now I need to work on pulling out of a junction quicker, not sitting there for half my lesson waiting for people to drive past me till I find a gap big enough in case I fluff it up.

Next lesson Friday. If he turns back, the conversation will be happening.

Thanks guys, you really helped me put my mind at ease and I managed to relax more!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Clava said:


> What exactly is he doing / saying to put you in tears 3 times?
> 
> I hated learning to drive and would have happily cried with frustration many times but mostly turned it into gritty determination. Basically you are teaching yourself to drive and he is just the legal necessity for you to be able to drive the car. I had a very disinterested instructor but looking back I think he was really bored with his job and hated it, the next instructor was better but he didn't do anything but I felt happier and got on with it more. All I can say is, try and be detached and not critical of yourself, it will get easier  and treat him as being there just to prevent an accident.


" if you are scared to drive you can get out of this vehicle now and walk home" was what set me off on the nerves, then saying things such as "are you stupid, or can your brain not retain information?" Honestly, it builds up till I crumble. He will hit the break pedal hard rather than instructing and then yell at me. He causes panic when I stall and shouts asking what am I doing...drive!

I've taken some hard beatings from riding instructors before, but this takes the biscuit. He says my name like he is talking to an imbecile, or frustrated, huffs and puffs in the car and sighs when I make a mistake.

It sounds silly, but when there are so many things that could go wrong, being constructive helps so much more than grabbing my hand off the gear stick and slamming it on to the wheel or stopping g the car, rolling the window down and apologizing to the driver next to me and say how slow I am...not speed wise either.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

That is bullying abuse and totally unacceptable. Speak to his boss if he has one, or the governing body of driving instructors.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately he is a private company, but if this does not improve I will take it higher. No one should have to put up with that, and I'm paying **** good money too.

Having Mexican food and a beer. I need it!


----------



## DIYHorsemanship (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that waited so long to learn to drive, honestly it scares me half to death, and my parents aren't bad teachers.

Good Luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a jerk!

I would have learned how to drive on an automatic, then, later, switched to stick, if you wished. it's much easier, initially.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Duh, I was thinking left side of the road, not car. If my brain was functioning at all I would have realized you were talking about the driver's side (because a) you said the 2 cars were different: RHD/LHD and b) Germans drive on the right)

Anywho... QUESTION: Why do you have to/Does everyone have to take driving lessons? I'm pretty surer my cousin who is stationed in Germany just bought a car and went at it (Although she has her license in the states)


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

just ask the instructor if he was a drill Sargent in a past life.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I took forever to learn to drive, mostly because my dad tried to teach me and we butt heads at the best of time LOL!

Best thing I ever did to stop stalling and get more confident in driving off from a stop was to start the car and learn to "balance" the accelerator and clutch to stay at a stand still (no brake) then play with the "balance" to slowly move forward, then stop without the brakes, edge forward again, stop etc Practice on a flat area like a parking lot, then try to find a hill to make it harder. But remember every car has a slightly different "balance" point and at first you might need to try it out in a safe spot before hitting the road. 

Happy driving! And don't let this a$$ put you off.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Dream, you have to have a licence out here. 
I work for the British forces, and they have a conversion test to drive on the right side of the road, recognise road signs etc as our care of duty, not sure how it works for other forces though 

I have driven my dad's automatic around a car park, and HOW SIMPLE. That would make my life so much easier.

My boyfriend is going to take me around a place around 20-30 mins away where I can pay to go for an hour and they have things set up like lights, round about etc.

I feel more determined now.

Something else that was pointed out to me by the bf, however... the car has NOTHING on it to say its a learner driver/ driving school. No wonder cars are less patient with me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not understanding, law wise- you MUST have driver's education to get your licence? You can ONLY drive during driver's education?

Here in Massachusetts you do not need driver's ed. You must take it to get your licence early but after 18 you do not need it. If you do take it it lowers your insurance though .

If you have a permit there are restrictions but pretty much you can drive anywhere (in the state) as long as there is a licensed adult with you.

Again after you turn 18 you can basically walk in and take the test with no prerequisites if you want.

I started my driver's ed late so went in for my license late so I could complete it first. Got my licence when I was 17 (that sounds so scary now lol).

I would complain to some governing board. I'm pretty sure in my area it is LAW that the cars are marked.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

You HAVE to have 14 theory lessons, two sections of which you must take (driver safety/responsobilities and how the engine works). You then have to complete 938 questions correctly TWICE online before you take your theory test of 30 questions. You get 2 or 5 points a question, if you get 10 points wrong then you fail.

You are only allowed on the road with a driving instructor, and must complete your basics (however long it takes you) and then do 3X night driving and 4X motorway driving (this is because the recommended speed is 130Km/h but you can drive as fast as your car will go if you like.. providing you are able to drive at that speed competently without endandgering others... funny law!)

Then you have a 45minute test in the car you learn in, instructor in the front and the invigilator sat behind.

They're super strict here!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I cancelled my contract with him.
Again, I have been made to wait over two weeks for a lesson. 
I went with my dad, and he started giving me the guilt trip that he works 60hr weeks, never sees his kids apart from weekends etc etc etc. I said.. not my problem. It isn't. If he can't manage the work life problem, why should I have to suffer??

I went to a big firm last night.. they speak English! And they're an academy, which means my insurance will be cheaper. 

OH YES. And I haven't even completed all the theory lessons, because I attended the special lessons twice.. MAD.

OH, and I filled out paperwork I have never seen in my life. That gets sent to the road law people, and the tax people, they send me bills and I can go sit my theory exam.

Onwards and upwards.

Fingers crossed I don't get a jack *** this time


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

The laws are so different!!
In Australia once you have turned 16 you are able to get your learners, you have to pass a test first. If you pass the test you are given a log book and L plates to stick on your car. You have to have an adult with their full license with you, and you have to complete 120 hours of driving including 10 hours at night. Then when you turn 18 and have completed those hours you can get your probationary license, which also includes a driving test. 

You do have to take lesson with an instructor, which is usually once a week.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't believe this was so long ago!

I gave up for 6 1/2 months. I did the rest of my theory lessons (previous guy said I had done them all, but I had another 5 to complete).. and then I didn't get in the car again for a darn long time. I was too scared.

By the time I plucked up the courage, I thought I'd forgotten it all. I cried before starting, and told the instructor how nervous I was... my hands were sweaty and I thought I was going to break down before even starting up!

Since then, I have completed all my night time drives, motorway drives, cross country drives (between towns/cities) and all my parking etc....

TOMORROW IS TEST DAY 

I passed my theory exam last week, and drove yesterday with my dad in the back seat too as to add some pressure and it went okay (not brilliant, but not diasator!)

And tomorrow at 1000 I will be having my test.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Best wishes! You can do it!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks boots 

I feel pretty confident.. I freaked about my theory exam and over studied and stressed and it was, because of that, a lot easier than I expected!

Woke up this morning with a puffy face and had an emergency dental appt... wisdom teeth, ulcer, infection.. nice antibiotics and gels before I get all four whipped out in a few weeks. I knew if I woke up like it tomorrow morning minus anything to help it would be pretty distracting trying to drive!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing to hear a successful end, DuffyDuck.

As a side note on this, I wonder if this is the type of emotional trauma horses have when they are poorly started or handled by incompetent trainers/riders? Your unpleasant experience with the terrorist in training instructor, in a way, somewhat mirrored what the horses would go through. You can share your insights into this when you let us know you now have a drivers licenses.

Best of luck.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't doubt it.

They associate training ground/lunging/riding/trailers/tarp/farrier/vet.. anything... with bad and consistantly... I would say they're more likely to spook or have issues.

There was a lady on my first German yard who had some beautiful animals. Her top dressage horse was a complete beast, such power! She sawed on his mouth, left raised marks and bloody welts on him from her dressage whip and he, quite often, freaked out completely under saddle. She would get angrier, and it would get worse till she, quite literally, beat him to submission. She let me on him once.
Different horse. He was loose, he was relaxed, he was free. Her husband (who is a dinosaur horse trainer, shouts at everything and was also a complete ***) was yelling at her that was the way the horse should move. She also had a string of youngsters she was going to "break". One called Bently. She went balistic when he side stepped away from a bush. The next three rounds he bucked her off in that exact spot.

I don't profess to be a good rider, or trainer. But despite a few hiccups, my theory of "make the right things easy and the wrong thing difficult" has worked well and I've had super, willing and chilled out horses. It depends how you set them up for the tasks ahead, and how you act when they react.

And thanks. I'm looking forward to it, and hope I pass. If not, I have two weeks to practise some more!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck!!!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I taught my 3 DD's to drive. I am an educator and I WISH that I could teach you, too.
I think that I can help you.
First, you need to know that every car will move when it is in gear. Many people learn to drive like many of us learn to ride, by kicking it forward and slamming on the brakes.
Instead, go with your parent (or the one who needs to be in the car with you) to a big, empty parking lot, or empty back road where you can practice. Put your foot on the brake, and put the car into gear. To drive forward, do NOT put your foot on the accelerator. Start by just letting the car drive forward and _control_ it with the brake.
We have (w/DD's cars) the following in our garages:
1993 Dodge Cummins diesel truck
2007 Dodge Cummins diesel truck
2012 Toyota Avalon
2010 Scion
2011 Kia Rio
They ALL drive a little bit differently. That Rio just races backwards when in gear, so you have to back it riding the brake. My older truck has to warm up, but both trucks will drive at 20 mph without using the accelerator, FULLY LOADED (with hay or a horse trailer!!)
Learn to use the cruise control, then cut the cruise by punching it OFF when you want to slow down, and then COAST before you brake. I learned this trick when I started to haul horses. My brake pads (on the cars that I drive exclusively) last seemingly forever, and THAT means that when I really need the brakes, I have them.
TOO MANY PEOPLE hit the accelerator, then the brake, then the accelerator. This causes accidents, but too many people learn to drive this way by racing, and passing on a daily basis. You have to practice DEFENSIVE DRIVING.
We Just came back from Colorado (mountains west of Denver.) I saw a sign on eastbound I-70 (where Floyd Hill has an 8% grade) that said, "If you lose your brakes, do NOT exit at Georgetown." In the mountains, they have extra lanes that bank upwards for semi's that have lost their brakes. There is either sand at the ends, or drums full of sand so that the truck will stop at the end.
Second, your need an empty parking lot and a friend and learn how to park your car within the lines. You park, take your friend's directions, and learn what it looks like inside using the hood as reference. It's a shame that we cannot put hood ornaments on our cars anymore because you could use those to line up the right hand side of the lane with the hood ornament, and you KNEW that your car was dead center in the lane.
My 2007 Dodge is a doolie (4 back wheels) and some people do not think that it fits on the road. When we first bought it I got behind another doolie and I saw that there was 1 1/2-2 feet on each side and I COULD fit in a lane. I can even use just one parking spot for it, but honestly I usually take two and park further away. I am the only in the family that can shimmy it in the garage and leave room for another car on both sides. (We have a 4 car garage.)
You use your steering wheel to control the whole car. When I need to, I crank it all of the way right or left, slowly back, and then either follow it out, or straighten it out.
If you know someone who is a great driver, learn from that person. My neighbor used to drive semi's for a living, and he showed me, with MY truck, to crank the wheel all of the way when you start backing, and how to control a trailer backing. I couldn't get mine backed in my driveway, and he took over, and had it in it's spot, five minutes later. Professional drivers do know what they are doing.
Take my advice and learn how powerful and how fast your car is, so that you will be able to control it. =D :loveshower:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have no affinity for cars and I _never_ have. I was promised a new car for my 16th - IF I got a driver's license. I got my learners permit, easy enough - you take a written test. But, I only did that at the behest of my parents. And, horses were good - I didn't have a use for no stinking car.  So, "16" came and went. My lack of interest in getting the license and promised car was treated as some sort of disorder, and not just by my parents. I am not kidding. I was _pushed _into getting a license, which I finally achieved at some point before I was 18. I can tell you from experience, if you do not feel comfortable and secure with the instructor - it only makes the dragon (stress of learning) _much more_ powerful!!! 

I am _very sure_ that you could progress more in 15 minutes with someone that you feel at ease with and who takes the right approach - than you will be able to achieve in several hours w someone that you do not and does not, respectively.

add...as bad as it was, I am now glad that I was pushed into getting a DL.  You will get there.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

How did your test go?

Its crazy how many hoops you have to jump through. Are there any alternative programs?


I know I hit the luck jackpot when I did my licence. I went from my learning level (driving with licenced driver) to probationary level (driving alone but with capped speed limit) after 11 one hour driving lessons with no other experience or practice. I found out my state had a log book system where competencies could be marked off (rather than 50-100 hours followed by a test) and I did it then it was so much easier. Then two years later I moved state and could transition to a full licence a year early.

Sometimes you can look around and find alternatives!

I hope you pass and it goes well and that you'll be driving everywhere soon!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

He sent me a text last night at 2330 changing the time from 0930 this morning till 1430 this afternoon. I sent him one back saying I need the morning appointment. 

The antibiotics made me throw up hard last night, and throughout the night. I spoke to a doc friend who was in disbelief they put me on that type knowing my medical history, so need to get that changed and I am grumpy because I'm sore. I wanted to put the gel on that would numb it, do my test and crawl back to bed. I'm only allowed to use the gel twice a day and it lasts 90 minutes max.

Corporal, I've been really lucky with my second instructor. I can roll around on the clutch in first and stop on that, and apply the break at the end. Parking is fine, too. Box parking is a lot easier, but they take you to a busy car parking place in a shopping area.. I told my mum that is the ONLY shopping place we can go to now  Parallel is meh.. it's okay. Sometimes I have to wiggle a bit but I get there.

I also know how fast it is.. you HAVE to drive for four hours (broken up) on the motorway. I clocked 190kmh no issues, and 180 in the dark on the motorway. I learnt respect for it when a kid on a bike came out between two cars when I was doing 50kmh and I emergancy breaked and swerved a bit. My instructor hadn't even seen him, but I felt like I was going to throw up for a bit after. If I hadn't been concentrating so hard, I'd no doubt have hit him. 

Unfortunately, there are no loop holes!
14 Lessons in a classroom (two of which you MUST do)
1000 online questions you complete twice correctly and mock test
Theory test
Basic drives
4 hours night
4 hours between cities/towns
4 hours autobahn
Parking & Emergency braking.

I reackon I must have had around 25 lessons? Some of them were double, I did my motorway in one day with two other girls in the car.. we took the car to the coast and took turns and my night time all in one.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I passed


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wooo!!!!!!!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats!! You certainly earned it!


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Good for you! Yay!


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Woohooo - congratulations!! I got my license in Germany and know what you are talking about, not an easy feat and super expensive. But, they do teach you how to drive fast !


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations
Now will you have to take a UK test when you move there or can you drive there forever on a German License?


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello DuffyDuck . Well done on passing so happy to hear it . Bye Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the congratulations! I'm super happy I passed the first time, and have had been given a few taxi driver stints for friends who are happy for me to practise in their old bangers! I drove back from the airport today after dropping the other half off, a friend of ours let me use his car and was co pilot! Fairly easy as it was 99% motorway and kept a steady 130kmh on the way back with a few over takes  Very proud of myself! We did hit a traffic jam at the last turn off for about 5kms and I only stalled the car once (its older and the clutch bite is really high) but was super happy. 

I don't mind being taxi driver because it's local and I know the roads, I can't drink on the antibiotics right now... and I get to practise for free!

Oh, and Jaydee I have a European licence, so it transfer automatically to the UK. Although when I get back I will probably take a couple of driving lessons or put L plates on my uncles car!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Taking a few lessons would be good - I think you can use those plates that indicate you're 'inexperienced' - not sure if a certified driver can use L plates. 
It would give you chance to get used to driving on the 'wrong' side of the road which can get confusing especially with all the traffic islands in the UK


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I know in Ireland you can get "N" plates for "new", similar to "L" for "learner"


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll check it out when I'm over  I'm sure they will have something! I actually have a provisional licence for the UK somewhere!


----------

